# Peter Dawson Distillers-anyone with info?



## bermuda bottles (Feb 19, 2007)

This is a two piece bottle tooled top with lot of air bubbles,the stopper was inside and it seems to be made from porcelain or stoneware.It has a kick up and embosed  (PETER DAWSON Ltd DISTILLERS).Found on a dive,can anyone help with age/contents/value/origin?


----------



## bermuda bottles (Feb 19, 2007)

A pic of the base.


----------



## bermuda bottles (Feb 27, 2007)

does anyone have info on this bottle??


----------



## JustGlass (Mar 4, 2007)

Heres a bottle I have that appears to be the same but a newer version of the bottle you have shown. Its embossed Peter Dawson Distillers LTD ,with number 55 embossed on base. I purchased this one at a antique shop in NY. for around $3.00. I dont have any imformation on its history.


----------



## JustGlass (Mar 4, 2007)

pic 2


----------



## epgorge (Mar 4, 2007)

I see them around here for 3-5 dollars apiece. I do like that cobalt whiskey behind it. What is it?
 Joel


----------



## JustGlass (Mar 4, 2007)

Colbalt colored whiskey is more purple than blue. I picked it up from a digger. Its a 3 piece mold unembossed and cleaned up good. Any whiskey with this dark color I would assume is radiated , but still the most colorerful bottle in my whiskey collection that I wont part with. If any one has a real cobalt caspers that they would like to donate I would gladly accept. Did caspers have a cobalt repro. When I first started collecting I saw one for $20.00  I didnt buy it as I knew nothing about it. A week later I went back to purchase it and it was gone. This one was cheap and mint so Figure it might have bee a repro.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Mar 4, 2007)

> ORIGINAL: JustGlass
> 
> Colbalt colored whiskey is more purple than blue. I picked it up from a digger. Its a 3 piece mold unembossed and cleaned up good. Any whiskey with this dark color I would assume is radiated , but still the most colorerful bottle in my whiskey collection that I wont part with. If any one has a real cobalt caspers that they would like to donate I would gladly accept. Did caspers have a cobalt repro. When I first started collecting I saw one for $20.00  I didnt buy it as I knew nothing about it. A week later I went back to purchase it and it was gone. This one was cheap and mint so Figure it might have bee a repro.


 
 I was just about to ask about the Whiskey also ! It looks Cobalt on my browser also. 
 No Casper repros out there . And for 20.00 , you passed up a DEAL ( they were bringing 100.00 - 125.00 twenty five years ago )!  The Cobalt Casper's usually bring in the 425.00 - 625.00 range ( unless it's the scarcer Cobalt 4 cities examples then 725.00 - 1000.00 ). And the scarcer Clear Casper's usually in the 525.00 - 725.00 range .


----------



## epgorge (Mar 4, 2007)

> Any whiskey with this dark color I would assume is radiated


 
 Do yo think it was sun radiated or microwaved? Could it be an original, in that color?

 I have let bottles go that I thought were good, just to go home and check the price on them, only to find them gone when I get back. Thems the breaks!!
 Joel


----------



## kendolbottles1black (Jan 23, 2012)

heres one i have
 cheers ken


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 23, 2012)

I touched up your posts some Ken. Is yous a Dawson also? It looks like a brandy form.


----------



## canada (Jan 23, 2012)

contained scotch whisky.


----------



## kendolbottles1black (Jan 24, 2012)

thanks for that yes its has john dawson disttilleries written on the base cheers ken


----------



## dibdib (Feb 16, 2012)

I found this exact same bottle today near the site of a wealthy estate (~1850s). Any one out there have info about it's history or contents?


----------



## epackage (Feb 16, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  dibdib
> 
> I found this exact same bottle today near the site of a wealthy estate (~1850s). Any one out there have info about it's history or contents?


 look straight up 2 posts...[8|]


----------



## dibdib (Feb 16, 2012)

Ahh, I thought that was referring to the colbalt blue bottle in the back of the other pic. Thx!


----------



## luckiest (Feb 17, 2012)

I have dug these on teens-twenties sites here in canada, I don't think they are much older then that.


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey Jonny,

 I think you're about right. The earliest mention of them that I could find was 1898. They were blenders.







 "REGISTERED REGISTERED: 1923-07-05 REGISTRANT: PETER DAWSON, LIMITED DUFFTOWN BANFFSHIRE SCOTLAND UNITED KINGDOM CURRENT OWNER: Diageo Brands B.V. Molenwerf 10-12 1014 BG Amsterdam NETHERLANDS REPRESENTATIVE FOR SERVICE: BERESKIN & PARR BOX 401 40 KING STREET WEST TORONTO ONTARIO M5H 3Y2 INTERESTED PARTIES OLD OWNER United Distillers & Vintners (SJ) B.V. 8 Henrietta Place London, W1G 0NB England UNITED KINGDOM OLD OWNER UDV (SJ) Limited 8 Henrietta Place London, W1G 0NB England UNITED KINGDOM TRADE-MARK: MARK DESCRIPTIVE REFERENCE: PETER DAWSON AND LABEL DESIGN TRADE-MARK DESCRIPTION: The words PETER DAWSON "SPECIAL" SCOTCH WHISKY PETER DAWSON LTD., DISTILLERS, DUFFTOWN & GLASGOW. PRODUCE OF SCOTLAND. BY APPOINTMENT TO HIS MAJESTY THE KING OF SPAIN. TRADE MARK MARK BLUE BELL. These words are placed as follows: The word PETER is spelled in capital letters immediately over the capital D of DAWSON which is also printed in capital letters at the top of the label. Underneath the word DAWSON the word SPECIAL is printed in capital letters in red. Underneath the word "SPECIAL" the words SCOTCH WHISKY are printed in capital letters. Underneath the words SCOTCH WHISKY is the facsimile signature of PETER DAWSON, with the letters LTD. printed underneath. Still further underneath the signature is the word DISTILLERS, then under that the words DUFFTOWN & GLASGOW. Under this address are the three words PRODUCE of SCOTLAND. On the left hand bottom corner the words BY APPOINTMENT TO HIS MAJESTY THE KING OF SPAIN are printed in blue around a copy of the Spanish Royal Arms representation which is also delineated in blue. On the right hand bottom corner are the words TRADE MARK and BLUE BELL printed in blue respectively on the left, right and under a delineation in blue of the BLUE BELL plant, with three blossoms. Except as hereinbefore stated, all the printing is in jet black." From Digger Odell.

 "In 1922, the company was reconstructed under the supervision of Sir James Calder and was under the ownership of a group of blenders, Macdonald Green, Peter Dawson and James Watson. In 1923-4, the distillery operated under the name Peter Dawson Ltd. In 1925, the Distiller Company Limited (DCL) bought the remaining shares of the company and transferred the distillery to its subsidiary Scottish Malting Distillers Ltd (SMD) in 1930. The distillery was silent during World War II and remained under the management of SMD until 1987 when SMD was integrated into United Distillers Ltd, following the acquisition of the DCL by Guiness." From.


----------

